# TUTORIAL: Add DEVICE MANAGER, CONTROL PANEL, Etc. in My Computer Context Menu !



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 27, 2006)

Guys!

Following tutorial will help U in adding some useful shortcuts (*Control Panel, Device Manager & Add/Remove Programs*) to My Computer Context Menu (The Menu which appears when we right-click on My Computer icon on Desktop).

U hv to simply paste the code in Notepad and save the file with any name but *.REG* extension. and then run the file to add the shortcuts.  


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell]
@="none"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell\Control Panel]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell\Control Panel\command]
@=hex(2):72,00,75,00,6e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,33,00,32,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,65,\
  00,20,00,73,00,68,00,65,00,6c,00,6c,00,33,00,32,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,\
  2c,00,43,00,6f,00,6e,00,74,00,72,00,6f,00,6c,00,5f,00,52,00,75,00,6e,00,44,\
  00,4c,00,4c,00,00,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell\DevMgr]
@=hex(2):40,00,25,00,77,00,69,00,6e,00,64,00,69,00,72,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,\
  00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,64,00,65,00,76,00,6d,00,67,00,\
  72,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,2c,00,2d,00,34,00,00,00
"SuppressionPolicy"=dword:4000003c

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell\DevMgr\command]
@=hex(2):25,00,77,00,69,00,6e,00,64,00,69,00,72,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,\
  00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,6d,00,6d,00,63,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,\
  65,00,20,00,2f,00,73,00,20,00,25,00,77,00,69,00,6e,00,64,00,69,00,72,00,25,\
  00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,64,00,65,00,\
  76,00,6d,00,67,00,6d,00,74,00,2e,00,6d,00,73,00,63,00,00,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell\Software]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell\Software\command]
@=hex(2):63,00,6f,00,6e,00,74,00,72,00,6f,00,6c,00,20,00,61,00,70,00,70,00,77,\
  00,69,00,7a,00,2e,00,63,00,70,00,6c,00,00,00
```

*UPDATE:* Don't forget to visit following threads:

*COMPLETE GUIDE: For Windows Customization - WindowBlinds, Style XP & msstyles*
*MASTER TUTORIAL: Make Your Windows XP Super Fast !!!*
*TUTORIAL: Make Your Windows XP look-a-like Windows Vista*
*List of Some Useful System Utilities!*

*TUTORIAL: All About Resource Hacker! A Brief Tutorial*
*TUTORIAL: List of Files to be hacked using Resource Hacker!*
*TUTORIAL: List of some Interesting Hacks, which can be made using Resource Hacker!*
*TUTORIAL: Changing Windows XP Login Screen Text Entries !*
*TUTORIAL: Enable HIBERNATE Button in Shutdown Dialog Box !*
*TUTORIAL: How to enable "VIEW" Menu on Desktop !*
*TUTORIAL: Add any Image in Desktop/Explorer Context Menu !*
*TUTORIAL: Add Your Favorite Program Shortcut in Desktop Context Menu!*
*TUTORIAL: Add "INSERT" Option in CD Drive Context Menu !*

*TUTORIAL: How to use the free space under RUN in New Windows XP Start Menu!*
*TUTORIAL: Change Look-n-Feel of Windows XP Start Menu*
*TUTORIAL: How 2 change XP Boot Screen using Tuneup Utilities!*
*TUTORIAL: All Kinds of Restrictions for Windows XP/2003*
*TUTORIAL: Hide Menubar, Addressbar & Throbber in My Computer*
*TUTORIAL: How to Add / Remove Entries in Context Menus*
*TUTORIAL: How to get FREE space in Windows?*
*TUTORIAL: Windows XP Services that can be Safely set to MANUAL!!!*
*Remove Save Schemes & Other Entry from Desktop Context Menu!*

*TUTORIAL: How to Create Yahoo! Messenger Skins*
*TUTORIAL: Remove ADs from New Yahoo! Messenger 8 Final !*
*TUTORIAL: Change Yahoo! Messenger Default Status Messages With Your Own Messages*


----------



## manmay (Jun 27, 2006)

thanks ... will be quite a useful shortcut


----------



## casanova (Jun 27, 2006)

Adiing Add/remove shortcut to context menu was the only reason, i used autopatcher. Now, I have another reg tweak to speed up my work.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 27, 2006)

cool man
very good work done

btw:wher did u learn all this??


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 28, 2006)

keep it up dude!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 28, 2006)

Than U all of U...  
If u liked the above mentioned trick, then u'll surely like this one also:

*Adding Shortcuts to Drives in My Computer COntext Menu*

1.) Open *regedit* and nevigate to:

*HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\Shell\*

2.) Now create a new Key under it, give any name to it, like *Shortcut1*, etc.

3.) Select this new key and in right-side pane change the value of *Default Value* to any of ur desired value (Actually this is the label which will be displayed when u'll right-click on my computer). So give it any name like *Shortcut to C: Drive*.

4.) Now create another key under the previously created key and give it name *command*.

5.) Select this key and change its default value to:

*C:\Windows\explorer.exe C:\*

And now u'll get an entry in My computer context menu, which will let u go to C: Drive.  

*PS:* U can do the same for other drives too. Simply change the label and command. In *Command* change only the last character saying the drive number, e.g., for D: drive it'll be *C:\Windows\explorer.exe D:\*.


----------



## casanova (Jun 29, 2006)

A good tweak again. Vishal, a reg guru like you shud revert ur location back to local_machine\.....
He he


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 29, 2006)

thnx buddy!
Location changed as per casanova request.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 30, 2006)

tHANKS FOR YOUR TIP. BUT IN THE WINDOWS 2000 ADVANCED SERVER MACHINE, THE CONTEXT MENU LOOKS DIFFERENT. INSTEAD OF SHOWING THE NAME LIKE DEVICE MANAGER, IT IS SHOWING SOMETHING LIKE "C:\WINNT\..." . BUT CLICKING ON THIS IS TAKING ME TO THE DEVICE MANAGER. cAN YOU POST A CORRECTION. IT IS SUCH GOOD TIP AND THE MENU IS DIFFERENT IS UNPALATABLE


----------



## salilrane (Jun 30, 2006)

Change name of "My Computer" 

yn = "%USERNAME% on %COMPUTERNAME%" 
Reg_Write HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT, "CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}", "LocalizedString", yn, REG_EXPAND_SZ 
Else 
yn = "@%SystemRoot%\system32\SHELL32.dll,-9216" 
Reg_Write HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT, "CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}", "LocalizedString", yn, REG_EXPAND_SZ 


Adds Drive Cleanup to right click of MY Computer 

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell\Drive Cleanup\command] 
@="cleanmgr" 


Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00 

;Adds Add/Remove to right click of MY Computer 

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell\Event Viewer\command] 
@="eventvwr" 


Adds Lock Computer to right click of My Computer 

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell\Lock Computer\command] 
@="rundll32.exe user32.dll,LockWorkStation" 



@="Microsoft Configurator" 
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell\msconfig\command] 
@="msconfig.exe" 



[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell\Calculator\command] 
@="calc" 


Adds Event Viewer to right click of MY Computer 

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell\Event Viewer\command] 
@="eventvwr" 


;Remove "Search..." from right click of MY Computer 

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell\find]


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 2, 2006)

@Ramakrishnan
Sorry dude! I hvnt checked it on 2000 neither I'm using it, so can't help in this matter. But will let u know if I found any solution for it.


----------



## EagerBeaver (Sep 9, 2006)

Now this is very useful and nice tips. Thank You. sir.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 9, 2006)

Dude this vishal is ultimate...Wish i could a get a Fast track on vishal's tut's on the nxt month's mag or i would recommend him to make an e-book full of his tweaks/tricks like we had some book on java by some member of this forum which was included in the digit's cd/dvd


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Sep 9, 2006)

All Hail Reg Guru Vishal Gupta.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 9, 2006)

First thnx a lot all of u guys  So sweet of u that u all think so.

Each word of urs encourages me to do these things.

@rakeshishere
It'll be so nice of DIGIT if it publishes my tuts in the mag and I'll be happy if I could fulfill ur this wish in future.

But for now I'm extremely sorry   coz I hv no time to do this now-a-days. Actually I'm busy now in my MCA project, and after that it'll be my exam time. So my schedule is very busy till February.  

But I promise u that if i could get time, i'll definitely do something about it.  

Guys! I really need those encouraging words of u all...


----------



## aadipa (Sep 10, 2006)

For those who don't know windows registry, Registry Tweaker would be best option to start.

It has a huge list of tweaks, each with list of reg-entries to create/modify/delete, and more important, its descriptions.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice work man ... thinking of making a folder by ur name in Bookmarks (using Opera).


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 10, 2006)

thnx a lot guys for ur so sweet comments  
I really need such appreciation


----------



## Ron (Jan 2, 2007)

Great Work MAN!!!!1


----------



## nithinks (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks to vishal....  how to experiment with the registry man.. (i want to be on safer side....!)


----------



## RaghuKL (Jan 2, 2007)

main bhi vishal gupta ban na chahta hoon


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
;adds regedit to my computer context menu
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell\regedit]
@="Registry Editor"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell\regedit\command]
@="Regedit.exe"
  ;-----
  ;-----  Adds LogOff to right click of MY Computer

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell\[Logoff]\command]
@="shutdown -l -f -t 5"
  ;-----
  ;-----  Adds Reboot to right click of MY Computer
 [HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell\[Reboot]\command]
@="shutdown -r -f -t 5"
  ;-----
  ;-----  Adds Shutdown to right click of MY Computer

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell\[Shutdown]\command]
@="shutdown -s -f -t 5"
```


----------



## iMav (Jan 2, 2007)

@nithinks use some else's computer


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 2, 2007)

thnx guys  

@nithinks
U can create an image using Acronis or Norton Ghost, and then u can experiments without any problem, if something goes wrong, just restore the image


----------



## nithinks (Jan 2, 2007)

allright vishal... thanx for the info...


----------



## Masroor (Sep 9, 2007)

This is not work correctly


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 9, 2007)

^^ Can u elaborate more? What problem are you facing?


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 9, 2007)

Really nice work.you deserve lots of 

*img507.imageshack.us/img507/5870/cookiems2.gif*img507.imageshack.us/img507/5870/cookiems2.gif*img507.imageshack.us/img507/5870/cookiems2.gif*img507.imageshack.us/img507/5870/cookiems2.gif*img507.imageshack.us/img507/5870/cookiems2.gif

for this.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 9, 2007)

^^b lolz. thnx buddy.


----------



## entrana (Sep 9, 2007)

RaghuKL said:
			
		

> main bhi vishal gupta ban na chahta hoon[/code]


I too am a Gupta we have the same blood, YAY vishal is my brother, sup bro


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 9, 2007)

Hmm... cool Post.. thanks raghu dude


----------



## nikhil ramteke (Sep 12, 2007)

2 nice n tilented peoples in dis forum!!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 12, 2007)

^^ Thank you.


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 6, 2007)

Urm....any way this can be undone??.Did this on my friend's PC and now he is worried that his dad will scold him for "making changes to PC" 

I really love it though!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 6, 2007)

But the changes are so minor that his dad will not notice it and if he notices then he will be happy to see those handy shortcuts there. 

Anyway to remove them open regedit and goto:


```
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}\shell
```

and under it delete following keys:

Control Panel
DevMgr
Software


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for that quick reply.!!You just spared a poor helpless guy of some brutal third-degree painful torture at the hands of his Dad.


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Oct 19, 2007)

vish ......  can  u  post  some screen shots ......for this tweaks .... plz ... hope  u  wont  mind for that ...


----------

